# otitis media - Is it appropriate to code 380



## ggparker14 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it appropriate to code 380.10 and 382.9 for otitis media of the same ear?

thanks for any help.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope.  Not if your only diagnosis is "otitis media."  380.10 is "infective/acute otits externa" - not otitis media.

2 separate diagnoses.  2 different anatomical areas....otitis externa is inflammation, etc., in the outer ear and ear canal...otitis media is inflammation, etc., of the middle ear.

If documentation says both "infective or acute otitis externa" AND "(unspecified) otitis media" then you can code both.  It is possible to have both in the ear at the same time (ouch).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 7, 2011)

I concurr with Nsteinhauser : )


----------

